# اللحام بالقصدير والمونة .. د.أحمد زكي حلمي



## ahmedzhelmy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]تمهيد[/font]

الهدف من وصل المعادن هو التوصل إلى منتجات مجمعة عن طريق وصل الأجزاء الصغيرة أو البسيطة ، للحصول على منتج بأحجام كبيرة.
توصل الأجزاء المعدنية مع بعضها البعض بطرق مختلفة ، ويتم اختيار الطريقة المناسبة حسب وظيفة المنتج والغرض من استخدامه.
يتناول هذا البحث وصل المعادن بالسبائك الغير حديدية الذي يحتوي على اللحام الرخو .. أي اللحام بسبائك القصدير ، واللحام الصلد .. أي اللحام بالمونة ، مع عرض لمميزات وعيوب كل منهما على حدة.


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*أستاذي الدكتور/ أحمد زكي *​*شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع ، وشكرا على كل ما تقدم لنا *​*فأنا بصراحة أبحث في منتدى المهندسين العرب بقسم الهندسة الميكانيكية وكل الأقسام التي لها علاقة بالصناعات الميكانيكية عن موضوعات التي بإسم حضرتك فقط *​*فشرحك وأسلوبك سهل وجميل ـ بارك الله فيك .*​*مع الشكر الجزيل*​*م.أحمد* خيري​


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور على ما تقدمه لنا من علم نافع ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر عبدالكريم (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا دكتور وبارك الله فيك
اطلب معلومات عن طريقة اللحام بين الكلفانايز والكاربون ستيل وهل طريقة لحام هذه المعادن لها علاقة بسمك المعدن 
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## على هارون (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (3 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أحمد دعبس (6 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## nartop (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (5 أبريل 2010)

*أستاذي الفاضل الدكتور / أحمد زكي**
أعرفك بأنني معجبة جدا بطريقة عرضك للموضوعات المختلفة وأسلوبك الجميل والسهل المتميز جعلنا نستوعب هذا الموضوع جيدا**.
، لذلك إنني أتقدم لكم بالشكر الجزيل ،** وأتمنى أن تعرض لنا المزيد من الموضوعات من مؤلفاتك المتميزة**.
بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل وأعمالك السابقة واللاحقة في ميزان حسناتك**.
تلميذتك التي تستفيد من مؤلفاتك وموضوعاتك**
شيماء شريف*​


----------



## م.صلاح محمود (12 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك
م.صلاح محمود


----------



## حمودة تو (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شاكر الفضل


----------



## عمراياد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بكم على الجهد المميز


----------



## ودبيلا (9 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي علي الكتاب الرائع


----------



## dara4 (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو بشر العربي (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا 
الوضوع اكثر من رائع
الله اسأل ان يجزيك خير الجزاء انا استفدت منه جدا
واعتقد ان المتخصص وغير المتخصص يستطيع ان يستفيد منه


----------



## عصام سمحان (29 مارس 2011)

الشكر الجزيل يا دكتور و كل من ساهم في العمل


----------



## حياتي لك (25 يوليو 2011)

الله يوفقك ويسلم ديتك


----------



## حمد المبارك (27 يوليو 2011)

كلمة الشكروالتقدير لا تفي بحقكم يادكتور 
وفي حق اسلوبك الممتع وتبسيط المعلومات 
وفي حق معلوماتك التي نحتاجها وننتظرها بشوق كبير
وننتظر الجديد من هذه المعلومات القيمة ومن مواضيعك الأخرى القيمة والمفيدة ،،،،،

ولا نملك إلا الدعاء لك بأن يمتعك الله بالصحة والعافية ويبارك لنا في حياتك
ويبارك في أهلك وأولادك ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب .


----------



## suljaw (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ALI.ANAS (5 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا دكتور وبارك الله في جهودك وسعيك


----------



## حمدي النمر (6 نوفمبر 2012)

عمل طيب جدا ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

